# Possible Sanding Job?



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

Evenings people

Apologies for the lack of regular posts, but I'm always lurking in the backround keeping up to date.

Today's dilema is a sratch to the front bumper of my wife's, nothing too major but would like to remove them.

Ive been quoted £260 for a full sand and respect, but I'm wondering if anyone could see if a bit of spot sanding and refining would work?

Thanks in advance guys,

Simon








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

SMART repair guy will do it for about half the price 



tommy


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Has it split/cracked the bumper ? Cant see where they got £260 from as tommy said its about £120 job tops !


----------



## stephenniall (Sep 10, 2014)

You could get that SMART Repaired, But the repair would show eventually. Take it to a decent bodyshop and have it sprayed, We'd charge about £120+VAT for that repair.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

stephenniall said:


> You could get that SMART Repaired, But the repair would show eventually.


Could you explain your reasoning behind that statement please.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

stephenniall said:


> You could get that SMART Repaired, But the repair would show eventually. Take it to a decent bodyshop and have it sprayed, We'd charge about £120+VAT for that repair.


Id like an explanation regarding that comment also.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd happily have a go at flat and polishing that out


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies chaps.

I'd like to give sanding a go before I part with any money. 

I know there are a tone of sanding threads on the forum, but anyone with experience be able I've a quick guide of materials and method that would be really appreciated.

Simon


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

One of the top right hand scratches is showing black signifying it's gone through the clear, paint, primer and is into the plastic - no amount of sanding will correct that.
Where the scratches are at their whitest I'd suggest that's primer showing - so the clear and paint has gone - once again sanding can't correct that.

Only very minor surface scratches can be sanded out - if a scratch has broken through the clear and is through to the paint then sanding alone won't improve things.

I'd suggest a repair done by a reputable (personally time established in the trade) Smart Repairer is the way forward


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

Thank you Squiggs for that information.

The next obvious question is reputable Smart Repairer in the Cheltenham area?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

stephenniall said:


> You could get that SMART Repaired, But the repair would show eventually. Take it to a decent bodyshop and have it sprayed, We'd charge about £120+VAT for that repair.


Wouldn't show if its done correctly. But as has been said there must be a reason behind this answer as to why you think a smart repair would actually show.


----------

